

Who writes Wikipedia? Analyzing Compressed Revision Diffs - ynniv
http://slightlynew.blogspot.com/2011/05/who-writes-wikipedia-information.html

======
lsb
Didn't expect this would get to HN so soon! I'm the author, let me know if you
have any questions.

